
1Password will alert you if your password has been leaked - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/23/17044106/1password-feature-password-leaked
======
buildbuildbuild
Good seeing Troy's list implemented by a product used by many.

I do wish that these lists were subjected to more due diligence / fact
checking, however.

Though I consider Troy to be trustworthy, a savvy marketer could theoretically
build such a hashed list from rockyou.txt and pad it with billions of extra
"passwords" in order to promote a blog as having the Largest List Ever.

An independent audit of his sources, cleaning methods, who he's given access
to unhashed, and OPSEC in securing such a massive trove of people's sensitive
information would be a great gesture from him.

Let's hope these credentials aren't sitting unencrypted on an external drive
in a security researcher's briefcase, for example.

